# Πρόστιμα για υπερχρέωση τηλεθεατών...



## nickel (Apr 24, 2009)

... που ήθελαν να συμμετάσχουν σε διαγωνισμό. Στη Βρετανία, έτσι;

Τηλεφωνικές απάτες, ραδιοφωνικοί και τηλεοπτικοί διαγωνισμοί που δεν υπήρχε καμία περίπτωση να βρεθεί νικητής από το τηλεοπτικό κοινό, ακόμη και χαμηλή ποιότητα της γλώσσας είναι οι λόγοι για τους οποίους τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια της Βρετανίας τιμωρούνται από τη Ραδιοτηλεοπτική Αρχή της χώρας, Ofcom.

Το υψηλότερο πρόστιμο επιβλήθηκε στο ITV -το οποίο μάλιστα είναι τακτικός πελάτης της Ανεξάρτητης Αρχής- τον Μάιο του 2008 άγγιξε τις 5.680.000 λίρες. Ο λόγος; Επειδή υπερχρέωναν τους τηλεθεατές που τηλεφωνούσαν σε εκπομπή του σταθμού για να λάβουν μέρος σε διαγωνισμό. Με το ίδιο αιτιολογικό τιμωρήθηκε και το «Channel 4» το 2007 (Δεκέμβριο) με το ποσό του 1.500.000 ευρώ.

Τον Σεπτέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς με 2.000.000 λίρες τιμωρήθηκε το «GM TV», επειδή οι υπεύθυνοι εκπομπής του σταθμού επέλεξαν, πριν το άνοιγμα των τηλεφωνικών γραμμών για το κοινό, τους νικητές ενός διαγωνισμού. Οπότε όσοι τηλεθεατές τηλεφωνούσαν με την ελπίδα να νικήσουν, χρεώνονταν τζάμπα. Το ίδιο ποσό επιβλήθηκε το 1998 από την Ofcom στο «Carlton Television» για ένα ψεύτικο ντοκιμαντέρ σχετικά με τη χρήση ναρκωτικών.​
Σύμφωνα με την Ελευθεροτυπία.

Εδώ βέβαια κάποια SPORT TV μεταδίδουν (όπως αυτή τη στιγμή) ανεμπόδιστα τα τηλεπαιχνίδια-καραμπινάτες απάτες (για τα οποία κάποιος άνθρωπος-βιτρίνα είχε πάει φυλακή πριν από μερικά χρόνια) και οι εισαγγελείς καθεύδουν.


Πάντως, ούτε το βρετανικό μουσικό κανάλι «MTV» κατάφερε να ξεφύγει από τη ραδιοτηλεοπτική Αρχή αφού χρεώθηκε με το ποσό των 255.000 λιρών για μεγάλη επιρροή κακής χρήσης της γλώσσας στους τηλεθεατές.​
«Επιρροή κακής χρήσης της γλώσσας στους τηλεθεατές». Αν αρχίσουν να ρίχνουν τέτοια πρόστιμα κι εδώ, να δούμε από πού θα αρχίσουν...


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2014)

Το χτεσινό άρθρο του Παντελή Μπουκάλα αναφέρεται, υποθέτω, σε τηλεπαιχνίδια-απάτες. Τελειώνει ως εξής:

Εχεις τον τρόπο σου με τους αναγραμματισμούς και μπορείς με τα γράμματα ΑΑΛΓ να φτιάξεις τη λέξη ΓΑΛΑ; Το διακοσάρι είναι δικό σου. Μπορείς, σαν καλός χριστιανός, να αθροίσεις τους αριθμούς που εμφανίζονται επί ημιγύμνου γυναικείου σώματος αδιαφορώντας για το πονηρούτσικο παραπλανητικό φόντο; Θα αποζημιωθείς για την ευσέβειά σου με πεντακοσάρικο.

Αρκεί να σπεύσεις. Να προλάβεις. Να τηλεφωνήσεις πρώτος στον μαγικό αριθμό. Αν πιάσεις γραμμή, θ’ ακούσεις ένα ευγενικό μαγνητόφωνο να σου λέει «ευχαριστώ για τη συμμετοχή σας, ξαναπάρτε. Ξαναπαίρνεις. Και πάλι το ευγενικό μαγνητόφωνο σε ευχαριστεί και σε προτρέπει. Μπαϊλντίζεις. Αλλάζεις κανάλι και παιχνίδι. Τα ίδια. Οταν μετράς τη χασούρα κοντά στο πενηντάρικο, διαολίζεσαι. «Δεν ξαναπαίρνω», αποφασίζεις. Και εγκληματείς. Αυτοκαταστρέφεσαι. Διότι αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου έξω από το «σαξές στόρι». Το κράτος σού φταίει έπειτα;
http://www.kathimerini.gr/776402/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/gyalina-xrhmata

Είναι εκνευριστικό το ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος στο ΕΣΡ να φροντίζει να κλείνουν αυτές οι εκπομπές με το που ξεμυτίζουν σε κάποιο από τα περιθωριακά ή περιφερειακά κανάλια, αφού κάνουν μπαμ ότι είναι σκέτη απάτη. Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν αλλάξει οι πρακτικές ξεζουμίσματος των αθώων: ο Μπουκάλας μιλάει για «ξαναπάρτε - ξαναπαίρνεις», που σημαίνει ότι το χρήμα συγκεντρώνεται από τις πολλαπλές κλήσεις. Στο παρελθόν, το χρήμα το μάζευαν από την πολύωρη αναμονή των θυμάτων στο ακουστικό. Όπως και να έχει, τα παιχνίδια αυτά είναι παράνομα και πρέπει να κλείνουν αμέσως μόλις ανοίγουν. Εκτός αν αποφασίζουμε ότι οι βλάκες πρέπει να μένουν απροστάτευτοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είναι εκνευριστικό το ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος στο ΕΣΡ να φροντίζει να κλείνουν αυτές οι εκπομπές με το που ξεμυτίζουν σε κάποιο από τα περιθωριακά ή περιφερειακά κανάλια, αφού κάνουν μπαμ ότι είναι σκέτη απάτη.


Ποια «περιθωριακά» κανάλια; Κάνε ζάπινγκ σε Mega, ΑΝΤ1, Alpha μετά τη μιάμιση-δύο το βράδυ. Τα _*μεγάλα *_κανάλια είναι που τη δουλεύουν τη μόντα αυτή, διότι η αύρα «κύρους» τους φέρνει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη τηλεθέαση — κι άρα και συμμετοχή. Και ναι, βασίζονται στην επανάληψη πολλών κλήσεων, διότι ο νόμος έχει βάλει όριο μέγιστης χρέωσης (όταν αντέδρασε με ταχύτητα μελάσας στο παλιότερο πανηγύρι αυτών των εταιριών).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 17, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ποια «περιθωριακά» κανάλια; Κάνε ζάπινγκ σε Mega, ΑΝΤ1, Alpha μετά τη μιάμιση-δύο το βράδυ.



Μα τον μεγάλο γαλαξία! Ακριβώς το ίδιο σκέφτηκα να γράψω. Μόνο που θα έλεγα μιάμιση-τρεις το μεσημέρι (ο ΑΝΤ1 τουλάχιστον).


----------

